

Glenn Gould talks about the Art of Bach's fugue - mburney
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAsP8tBlU9k

======
mburney
This would be interesting especially for those of you that read Godel Escher
Bach by Hofstadter

~~~
mburney
And of course Bach and Gould fans.

Could there be any better music than Bach to listen to while programming? I
think not :)

